

Flexible 'skin-like' colour display - ilyagr
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33270205

======
ilyagr
Details in the (quite technical) paper:
[http://nanoscience.ucf.edu/files/2015-Chanda-
NatureComm.pdf](http://nanoscience.ucf.edu/files/2015-Chanda-NatureComm.pdf)

